# I Finished My First Demo, I'd Appreciate If Someone Listened



## dylanbriscall (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for being open enough to let me share some tunes with you. 

I'm on SoundCloud as Dylan Briscall

All the songs on Early Mornings, Late Nights, and Long Roads were written and composed by me and were produced by Joel Kazmi--who’s worked with artists like The Tea Party, Rush, N’sync, Sum 41, and Anne Murray. 

If you don't want to listen that is absolutely cool and if you can recommend some new music or mention any great shows you've seen lately, that would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## Oxaus (Dec 14, 2016)

It's really interesting mate, it's kinda got an ed sheeran feel kinda. It's catchy as " i was searching for a love like you" nah nah nah lol. excellent mate. Not my type of music but enjoyable. really great work.


----------

